# Getting 10 in



## hc tim (Dec 29, 2020)

T - 10

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2020)

What?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome! 

He means 10 posts to unlock PM's.


----------



## UkJim (Dec 31, 2020)

welcome! and didnt know about the 10 rule


----------



## Drugsgear (Dec 31, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------

